

Show HN: A soccer goal alert service for Yo app - rensco
http://yo-goal.herokuapp.com

======
kp2014
Like the idea. Does it alert me who scored the goals, who got carded and who
got injured ? Good info for fantasy players :)

~~~
rensco
Sorry for the late reply... At the moment the service is just about the goals
and the (live) score. But if it works out, I could imagine to offer more
information like cards, scorers etc.

